# Where to buy South Africa TS really cheap?



## anapur (Mar 7, 2008)

I am looking to buy a cheap South African timeshare.

As I love the country and nature the resort does not have to be high class.

As I am planning to use it (or give the week to friends occasionally) I am not too much concerned abut low trading power which seems to have come down significantly.

I have been reading about lot of TUGers trying to get rid of their SA weeks but when I looked for something reasonably priced I did not find anything. 

Looks like e.g. Dik weeks are sold for $ 1.500 - 2.000 which I consider to be quite expensive.

Do I only look at the wrong places?

As there is obviously much supply from people who own SA timeshare that does trade like a dog now, where do I have to look to find these for cheap?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 8, 2008)

Gee, I just gave my south Africa timeshare away in the fall.  and it has started trading really well , at least the ones I still have spacebanked are.  Look on LaLucia Sands website, they have resales.


----------



## anapur (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tipp!

What are maintenance fees for LaLucia Sands?

Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 9, 2008)

Just 20 minutes ago, I traded my spacebanked La lucia Sands for a two bedroom at the Galleon in Key West for Nov.    
I paid about $475 last year, they change constantly because of the exchange rate.


----------



## philemer (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.capeescape.co.za/ Click on Timeshare Inventory to see what they have. Many Tuggers have bought from them. 

Ron, at http://www.fairfields.co.za/ , also is a reseller. Check out the top Sticky on the Buying, Selling, Renting forum that has has advice about buying & selling (anywhere).

I own a 1BR at Tenbury and the Levy is about $200-$215/yr.

Phil


----------



## guitarlars (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sudwalla Lodge maintenance seems OK*

I own two units at Sudwalla Lodge. Management seems good, they managed an upgrade to Silver Crown with RCI, so are on the right path. Also, they have managed to hold the maintenance to a quite reasonable amount. 

The management should be critical in your evaluation as I did have two Seapointer units which the managment destroyed due to either incompetence, or more likely, intentional neglect in order to let the parent of the management company buy out the units for a song. If the management is in any way associated with a Lamont backed company (look to Seapointer for example) I would avoid it. There is too much bad information about this group to risk even owning (even if you can get it for free).

I've seen people trying to get rid of a number of SA timeshares, even give them away, so I'd look on the Tug boards to see if these might still be available. Can't get much cheaper than free. For example, there was a Sudwalla being offered for free a while back.

Though you say you don't care about trading I would still pay attention to this. Sudwalla trades "OK", not great, but I have been able to get some nice trades recently. If I had know then what I know now I would have paid more attention to the season, ranking, etc. The reason I say that trading should always be a concern is that there might come the day when you want to move along and sell or give away whatever timeshare you have, and a dog trader is always less valuable than a good trader.

Good luck,

Lars


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 14, 2008)

Check the TUG classified ads. I have seen them offered there from time to time.
Im reviewing and getting ready to adjust my timeshare portfolio in the near future. I will very likely place two sudwala weeks on the TUG classifieds when the that time comes.


----------



## float (Dec 4, 2008)

[You may not offer or solicit timeshare purchases in the forums.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------

